# Swarm Video link



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

How likely is it that the queen moves into the other hive? Doubtful in my opinion.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Who cares? OKB is a movie star now!!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Talk about a get out of jail free card.


----------



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)

WHy isn't he using a bee vac?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

from what i can see, the beekeeper hasn't placed the entrance to the trap colony close enough to the original entrance. all those bees clustered on the wall (looking to get back into the colony) are looking for the colony....if the nuc were on a ladder or platform right next to the old entrance, the odds would be much, much better.

deknow


----------

